# Going on Maternity leave at 24 weeks?



## TillyD (13 Nov 2010)

I am hoping to start my maternity leave 16 weeks before my baby is due, this will be when I am 24 weeks pregnant. 

The MB10 form (maternity form) states that you can take maternity leave 16 weeks before your due date. 
It also says that you must fill in and return the MB10 form 6 weeks before your maternity leave starts BUT in part 5 of the form, the section the Dr fills in it states that the DR MUST NOT fill in this section until you are over 24 weeks. 

How is someone who is going on maternity benefit in the 24th week able to complete the form and also give 6 weeks notice. 

Any advice anyone? or would anyone know who to contact about about this. 

Thanks. 

Tilly.


----------



## micheller (14 Nov 2010)

I've always sent them in earlier than 6 wks and with no problem.
I think the 6 wks is a minimum. They will make a decision on your application up to 10wks before hand.


----------



## TillyD (14 Nov 2010)

Thanks Michelle but it says on the form that you must not fill in the GP section until you are 24 weeks and I want to start my maternity leave on the 24th week so I can't even give 6 weeks notice. 

I need to ring someone but not sure who. I rang the social and they said it's not their department.


----------



## annR (15 Nov 2010)

Where does the form need to be sent to?  You could also ask your GP, or the HR people in your company if they are involved.


----------



## TillyD (15 Nov 2010)

Thanks Ann and Michelle. 

I was in touch with the maternity benefit section this morning and I can send my forms in on the 24th week and in this case just ignor the 6 weeks notice.


----------



## micheller (18 Nov 2010)

Yes, that's what I meant- that I'd always sent them in with longer than 6wks notice and there was no problem


----------

